
AWS' Mission to Kill DigitalOcean: Lightsail vs. DigitalOcean - vanflymen
http://imgur.com/IzHy3E1
======
vanflymen
It's funny how they didn't even try offer a bit more at the lowest tiers...
just copy/paste

